# MMA Forum Survival Grand Prix, Season 2, Round 2, UFN 13



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

This is the *ROUND 2*, of the newly re-christened *MMA Forum Survival Grand Prix: SEASON TWO*. Yes, we are back in full effect. Like before, below is a rundown of how the competition works, and prizes that are being awarded at the very end of this bad boy:

Now It is time to make your picks, I'm not going to make it easy for you guys so please think your picks over, because unlike previous Seasons, *YOUR PICKS ARE FINAL, THAT MEANS YOU CAN"T CHANGE YOUR PICKS AFTER YOU POST THEM!!*

*THE RUNDOWN​*
a.) This event, I will assign two fights for you guys to pick the winner of. Everyone who picks correctly, moves on. You pick incorrectly, you're done-zo. That's how it goes for each round.

b.) From every event on though, the numbers of fights to pick will increase, as the users remaining will dwindle. 

c.) Just to avoid confusion....I wanna clarify it now, so we won't have any questions about it later. When we get down to a much smaller amount of remaining users, of the fights I assign...say 3 or 4, maybe the whole main card - you will have to pick EVERY fight winner correctly (ex: if were down to say 6 people, and I assign 4 fights to pick - and 3 people get them all, we'll move into the next round with those 3). Now, once we're down VERY low, and I assign the fights, the picks come in, and NO ONE gets them all, then nobody is victorious, and we'll move to the next event - with those same users able to keep competing.

d.) Any other questions you may have, just PM me. I'll do my best to get back 'atcha.


---


*PRIZES​*
1. *TBD vBookie Points* - No explanation really needed. Points to bet with. - *Compliments of T.B.*

2. *Free Paid Lifetime Membership To MMA Forum* - If by chance our GP winner is un-subscribed...they could also pick this prize. Ask any paid member to the site, it's worth it! - *Compliments of robb2140*

The winner will also recieve a custom signiture which will recognize them as the winner of the tournament and they have the option of adding 2 of thier favorite fighters. - *Compliments of brownpimp88*

---

*ELIMINATED IN ROUND 1*

Aaronyman
*Wise*
PrideFan123
*Iron Daisy06*
*screenamesuck*
Cartheron 
*jdun11*
Uchaaa
Cochise
ZZtigerZZ81
steveo412
RTD
Hendo
Saiyan3s
mlzybaby
*Rambler14*
*T.B.*
blaked
pliff
hvylthr34
SonofJor-El
+Shogun+
**JB**
*Ebc_Kyle*
*Sterling*
*anton*
TheNegation


*To all of you who have made it this far, It is now time to pick two fights, remember you have to get both of them right to advance to round three. The deadline to make your picks is 12 noon, on the day of UFN 13(east coast time)*

*UFN 13​*

*Kenny "KenFlo" Florian 7-3*
*VS.*
*Joe "J-Lau" Lauzon 16-3*​
*&​*
*Nate Diaz 8-2*
*VS.*
*Kurt "Batman" Pellegrino 17-3*​




*THE SURVIVORS*


1. *Wawaweewa* - Florian, Pellegrino

2. *mlsman23* - Florian, Diaz

3. *Damone* - Florian, Pellegrino

4. *Fedor>all* - Florian, Pellegrino

5. *Arlovski_Fan* - Florian, Pellegrino

6. *bbjd7* - Florian, Pellegrino

7. mjbish23 - Florian, Diaz

8. iSHACKABUKU - Florain, Diaz

9. *kds13* - Florian, Diaz

10. bubbleboy66 - Lauzon, Pellegrino

11. The Legend - Florian, Pellegrino

12. Godly Moose - Florian, Pellegrino

13. mercom - Florian, Diaz

14. SlaveTrade - Florian, Pellegrino

15. looney liam - Florian, Pellegrino

16. *brownpimp88* - Florian, Diaz

17. *royalking87* - Florian, 

18. *e-thug* - Florian, Diaz

19. *silvawand* - Lauzon, Diaz

20. TheGreg - Lauzon, Pellegrino

21. Rated - Florian, Pellegrino

22. *Vexxed* - Florian, Diaz

23. funkymunky 

24. cdnbaron - Florian, Diaz

25. *Biowza* - Florian, Pellegrino

26. cezwan - Lauzon, Diaz

27. narcotix - Florian, Pellegrino

28. DanTheJu - Lauzon, Diaz

29. *CopperShark* - Florian, Diaz

30. *6sidedlie* - Lauzon, Pellegrino

31. yorT - Florian, Diaz

32. *IcemanCometh* - Lauzon, Diaz

33. badguy - Florian, Diaz

34. capt_america - Florian, Diaz

35. TICL

36. *Judoka*

37. FunkYou - Florian,

38. *xAmRiT* - Lauzon, Diaz

39. Stratisfear - Florian, Diaz

40. kilik - Florian, Pellegrino

41. *ToeZup* - Florian, Pellegrino

42. All_In_GSP - Florian, Pellegrino

43. Audman - Lauzon, Diaz

44. Apecity - Florian. Pellegrino

45. *wafb* - Florian, Diaz

46. *Chrisl972* - Lauzon, Diaz

47. *UFCFAN33* - Florian, Pellegrino

48. *massage_dancer* - Florian, Diaz

49. *Toxic* - Lauzon, Diaz

50. *GMW* 

51. *bail3yz* - Lauzon, Pellegrino

52. Alex_DeLarge - Florian, Pellegrino


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Florian and Aurelio.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Florian and Aurelio please.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Florian and Aurelio


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

I know my boy Joe Lauzon won't let me down and I'll go with Aurelio as well.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Behh Karo/Alves would have been a more difficult choice then Aurelio/Fisher.

Anyway, my picks are Florian and Aurelio.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

KenFlo and Fisher :thumb02:


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

You'r all gonna be sorry when J-Lau pulls this off!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Florian and Fisher


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

JLau and Fisher!

Wow, I can't believe that Spencer is getting so little love here!


----------



## narcotix (Oct 15, 2006)

Florian & Fisher


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

KenFlo & Spencer Fisher.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> JLau and Fisher!
> 
> Wow, I can't believe that Spencer is getting so little love here!


Because his takedown defense is horrid and Aurelio is great on the ground. If Dan Lauzon can take down Fisher in the first second of the fight I think Aurelio can do it too.

Lots of people going to go out this round picking Fisher


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Aurelio really is a terrible match-up for Spencer Fisher. Aurelio can take a punch and has some decent stand-up, so I don't see Fisher KO'ing him before he gets a chance to take him down.

Really, Aurelio's the safe bet here. I like Fisher way more than Maximus, but man, I want to advance.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn, the main event's tough... here's my picks though:

Florian + Aurelio


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Florian and Aurelio

This is pretty hard.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

jeez if no one else votes for lauzon i'm going to win this season fast


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Too bad you'll be one of the few sent on your way home  

I kid, it's a pretty tough one to call but I went with Florian just because his ground game is better and has the slightly better stand-up.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

florian fisher


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Florian + Aurelio

both are really close fricken match ups and it is giving my head a headach trying to decide i am a fan of both joe and kenny so that one was really hard and honestly idont really care all that muchfor the other two I kinda just copied Damone plus I know Aurelio has a good ground game which i like seeing so ehh


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

Joe Lauzon and Marcus Aurelio 

Man these are tough fights to pick!! There wont be many people left after this one.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Florian and Aurelio.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Ken-Flo and Fisher.:thumbsup:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Florian and Aurelio.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> JLau and Fisher!
> 
> Wow, I can't believe that Spencer is getting so little love here!


After Spencer was so easily disposed by Frank Edgar, I can see why peeps have lost faith.


Anyhow I have to go wit Florian and Aurelio.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

florian and aurelio


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Florian and Aurelio

I really wanted to go with Fisher as I wanted him to win but I think Aurelio he just put him on his back and work the ground game. Tought match ups.


----------



## Audman (May 17, 2007)

Lauzon,Fisher


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Florian and Aurelio. I like Fisher but I just see Aurelio taking him down and working him over for 3 rounds (please don't stand up against Fisher like you did against Guida).


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I will be picking Aurelio and Ken-Flo.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lauzon and Fischer,


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Florian and Aurelio


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Florian , Aurelio


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Florian and Aurelio


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I didn't have to think very long about Kenflo vs. Lauzon, but I literally speant hours and hours searching for every fight and training vid I could find for Marcus vs. Spencer because it was so hard to choose.Looks I am agreeing with the masses: *My picks are Florian and Aurelio.*:thumb02:


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Lauzon and Aurelio


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

A report said that Fisher will be unable to fight.
http://www.sherdog.com/news/news.asp?n_id=11857

Well i picked him.. is there a chance to change that one? :confused02:


----------



## narcotix (Oct 15, 2006)

as the post above states fisher is now out so may want to change the fight and have people pick again.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

*I will announce a replacement fight within the next day*


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Damn, I was hoping more people would have picked Spencer.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

The replacement fight is........

*Nate Diaz vs Curt Pellegrino*


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

nate diaz


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Florian and Diaz.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

florian and diaz


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Pellegrino


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I had a feeling this fight was going to be the replacement one. Well I can't pick against my boy, so give me Diaz.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Pellegrino


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Kenflo and..... Batman.
I like Nate Diaz but I think he will lose due to not being experienced enough :dunno:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll take Pellegrino....Damn, this was the one fight I was hoping you wouldn't pick.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

florian and pellegrino

i really want diaz to win, but i want to win this tournament so i'm choosing wisely.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Kenflo and Nate Diaz :thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Gotta go with Pellegrino.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Lauzon and Diaz


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Lauzon and Diaz


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Diaz and Florian


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Lauzon and Pellegrino.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Florian and Pellegrino. More people will get eliminated now with more votes for Diaz then Spencer Fisher


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Alright my choices are Ken-Flo and Pellegrino now.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Florian and Pellegrino


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

diaz and kenny


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Kenflo and Pellegrino


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Well I already picked Florian and my second pick is now Pellegrino.

Alot of people are going out this round then...


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Im gonna go with Florian and Diaz.....The Diaz Vs Pellegrino is alot harder to pick than the Fisher Vs Aurelio.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Lauzon and Diaz for the win!


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

florian and pellegrino

This second fight is so tough though...I got a bad feeling Diaz is gonna sub Pellegrino...sigh


----------



## narcotix (Oct 15, 2006)

Ill update my pick to Kenny and Pellegrino


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Florian and Diaz


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Diaz is my pick


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Nate Diaz.:thumbsup:


----------



## Audman (May 17, 2007)

Diaz.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll take Batman.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Wow this is so hard for me. I have only seen 3 fights for both kurt and nate, and I really like both of them as fighters (which is clouding my judgement somewhat). Good choices for this round, but I may need to think about it a bit.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

ill go with Florian and Pellegrino


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im gonna go out on a limb and say *Diaz*, I think he'll somehow pull out a sub here despite the fact I expect him to spend most of the fight losing.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Im gonna go out on a limb and say *Diaz*, I think he'll somehow pull out a sub here despite the fact I expect him to spend most of the fight losing.


That's what I'm afraid of in this fight. I picked Pellgrino because I think he'll outstrike Diaz and have top position on him the majority of the fight and beat him by U. decision. But I know how slick Diaz is with submissions and he definitely could catch Kurt with something, it's a risk to take but Pellgrino should grind out Diaz easily if he doesn't get caught in a submission.


----------



## Stratisfear (Oct 16, 2006)

Florian & Diaz.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Ahhh shit. 
Lol.

I'll take Diaz.. 

Cauuuuseee I don't like him. And I try to make him lose everytime.. But he keeps winning. So I assume he will keep it up.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I'll take Pellegrino in this one!


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Give me Lauzon/Diaz...ray01:


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

ahhhhhhhh such a hard fight to pick.

keep my initial Joe Lauzon pick and add in Batman for me.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

lauzon
diaz


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Florian and Diaz for me good sir.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

KenFlo and Batman for me.

Man I am really nervous for Nate vs Kurt... I think kurt will win alot of the fight but like others have mentioned, I am worried he will get caught in a sub late in the fight.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Lauzon and Pellegrino


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

My second pick is- Kurt. I am glad I checked this thread today, I didnt know I had to pick two fights.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Florian and Diaz. :thumbsup:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Florian and Pellegrino (Come on Batman, keep it on the feet)


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm switching my second vote to Diaz after seeing the weigh ins. so Lauzon and Diaz for me.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Florian Alves


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

Florian, Diaz!!!!


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

Kenflo and Nate


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

TheGreg said:


> I'm switching my second vote to Diaz after seeing the weigh ins. so Lauzon and Diaz for me.


Sorry buddy all picks are final.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

The amount of people that are going to be cut is well more than half it looks like.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Florian Alves


so this means I advance right?


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> so this means I advance right?


This was round 2, Contest started like 2 months ago. I'm pretty sure you didn't register at that time. I think you were on a hiatus when this contest was announced.

It's a shame because a few people did'nt even bother to make thier picks. I would love to give you thier place, but it's not fair to people that also wanted in after they missed registration.


I'll be running this contest again as soon as we have a winner, it could happen next PPV or it could take awhile, but when the next Survival GP is announced, make sure to enter your name in the registration thread:thumbsup:


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

wow.im lucky..have to advance again :happy04:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Lol. Winning ain't easy.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn Im out but only 24/52 are moving onto the next round so I'll have to sit on the sidelines till next season.


----------



## Stratisfear (Oct 16, 2006)

Victory.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Im out I know after I picked Pellegrino he would lose but I couldnt change my decision.

gd luck everyone who is still in.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> Lol. Winning ain't easy.. :thumbsup:


PIMPIN AINT EASY! farewell survival grand prix


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I knew I couldn't pick against my boy Nate and he got me through to the next round.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

What did I say Batman? I said keep it on the feet! THE FEET! lol

Congratulations to everyone that made it to the next round! Nicely done mlsman.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Excellent!!:thumbsup: I've never gone this deep before.:thumb01:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

you still against me wafb so dont start celebrating just yet lol 

but F yeah we made it, man man I got scraed in the begining of the diaz fight though shit I even told plazz on msn that oh well looks like I am out of the contest now and then Diaz became superman and pulled off the win for me. I so am going to have to send him a fruit basket full of candy bars for this (you know he is going to have the munchies after celebrating his win)



Toxic said:


> Damn Im out but only 24/52 are moving onto the next round so I'll have to sit on the sidelines till next season.


funny I only count 15 people moving on


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

^^ I counted 16??...

Anyhow...WOOOO! I was a lil worried about Diaz, but he pulled through. Bring on UFC 83!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Florian and Diaz...on to Round 3 BABY! :thumb02:


----------

